# Thoughts on the new A3



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

Well, it's official: the new A3 exists and IMO, looks like a great car. I'm of the opinion that this vehicle will steal away a fair number of Jetta GLI and Jetta GLX sales. I've already decided that I will be making the switch next year, assuming that the word is true and the new A3 comes over here Stateside. 
What are others' opinions on the new A3 and its implications?


----------



## peppeVR6 (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: Thoughts on the new A3 (Travis Grundke)*

Love it. I am game. Bye bye A4 and hello A3/S3. Must have the VR6 though!


----------



## mr_e1974 (Jun 6, 2002)

*Re: Thoughts on the new A3 (Travis Grundke)*

If it's only going to be the 4-Door model that is a real disappointment. The chances of an S3 don't look too good for us here in the USA.


----------



## uv23 (Mar 5, 1999)

*Re: Thoughts on the new A3 (mr_e1974)*

My thoughts: if its a 4-door, its a waste of sheetmetal. Either give us the 2 door or don't waste our time.


----------



## gsharpee (Oct 30, 2000)

*Re: Thoughts on the new A3 (uv23)*

I suppose the design will grow on me a bit. It is nice and clean overall however.
I am interested to see what Audi means by "sportbreak". I like ideas of the Toyota Matrix and Pontic Vibe, I wonder if this is what Audi is after. I think the A4 Avant is one of the most beautiful cars in the world (with the right size wheels), an A3 Avant could be very nice. This would almost have to be a different model I'd think-lengthening the car to make it more of a wagon. I too though hope we get the 2-door model as well.
I await the 2.0T as well. The tuning possibilities and overall fun of turbos is too much to do without.
Anyone have thoughts about the 3.2 being the engine in either S model? I've heard that it's too expensive to strengthen internally to handle 280hp or so-I imagine the same would have to apply to a twin turbo application. Anyone heard of a 3.6L six cylinder in the works? Or maybe a 2.9TT or 3.1TT for the RS using current engines.


----------



## VenomSLC (Feb 24, 1999)

*Re: Thoughts on the new A3 (Travis Grundke)*

The next car is going to be my wife's. I showed her the pictures and she loves it. We actually hope it is available in a 4-door. We already have the kick-ass coupe.


----------



## GTIfreak (Mar 25, 2001)

*Re: Thoughts on the new A3 (VenomSLC)*

Since I can't afford the 20AE GTI this year, maybe the new A3 will do next year.








I like it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Hopefully, it will make it here soon.


----------



## Dunbar (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: Thoughts on the new A3 (GTIfreak)*

I think they completely ruined the elegance of the car, only a little bit of the former car's beauty remains. On the upside the interior looks great (hmm, no problem pulling *that* from the A4.) They better put a turbo motor standard in the US cars.


----------



## VWsung18T (Feb 17, 2002)

*Re: Thoughts on the new A3 (Travis Grundke)*

How much do you think the VR6 is gonna be?


----------



## VWMarco (Nov 21, 2000)

*Re: Thoughts on the new A3 (mr_e1974)*

quote:[HR][/HR]If it's only going to be the 4-Door model that is a real disappointment. [HR][/HR]​I agree, especially since we have the R32 already here. Granted the R32 is not built on the new Golf platform like the NEW A3, but the new A3's headlight clusters still remind me too of those on the current HYUNDAI ELECTRA...LOL!


----------



## NC-GTI (Oct 13, 2000)

*Re: Thoughts on the new A3 (uv23)*

quote:[HR][/HR]My thoughts: if its a 4-door, its a waste of sheetmetal. Either give us the 2 door or don't waste our time.[HR][/HR]​I would only want the more sporty 4 or 5 door. Two doors always look like a proper 4 door with 2 doors deleted-too much design compromise for me.


----------



## fitch (Aug 9, 2002)

*Re: Thoughts on the new A3 (Travis Grundke)*

i like it and the A3 will be about 27k so thats a lot more then the 23k GLI


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: Thoughts on the new A3 (Travis Grundke)*

Love it! I hope it comes here as a 2 Door. Why cant americans have a 2 door 4wd hatchback?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: Thoughts on the new A3 (uv23)*

quote:[HR][/HR]My thoughts: if its a 4-door, its a waste of sheetmetal. Either give us the 2 door or don't waste our time.[HR][/HR]​AMEN! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwbrvr6 (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Thoughts on the new A3 (aliengti)*

Like the front. But the side view looks just like a civic. They stopped the roof in the back too early, looks like a civic. I like the old one better.


----------



## Escher (Feb 8, 2003)

*Re: Thoughts on the new A3 (aliengti)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Why cant americans have a 2 door 4wd hatchback?







[HR][/HR]​A 2-door A3 quattro, whether it's regular quattro or allroad quattro, sure would be nice to have. I'm having flashbacks to the Lancia Delta HF Integrale, even though that one was a 4-door.
Escher


----------



## VWMarco (Nov 21, 2000)

*Re: Thoughts on the new A3 (Escher)*

quote:[HR][/HR]whether it's regular quattro or allroad quattro[HR][/HR]​Ummm...before you get flamed by the others...FYI, there's no "regular quattro" or "allroad quattro"...there's just "quattro", which refers to Audi's quattro branded products, including Audi's all wheel drive system whether it be the Torsen or Haldex system...the latter system is what would be used by the A3.


----------



## NC-GTI (Oct 13, 2000)

*Re: Thoughts on the new A3 (uv23)*

quote:[HR][/HR]My thoughts: if its a 4-door, its a waste of sheetmetal. Either give us the 2 door or don't waste our time.[HR][/HR]​Ah, come on, adults like nice cars too. I want the 4dr (5 dr, actually). It not only looks better, but is easier to live with everyday (no long doors, no long reach for the belts).


----------

